# Zauberin



## Lokos (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

hab mir gerade mal die videos zur zauberin angeschaut und muss sagen: ich weiß jetzt welchen char ich zuerst hochspielen werde! die zauber sehen ja echt beeindruckend aus. 
vor allem aber hats mir die zeitverlangsamung angetan. is n echt krasser defence buff... 
nur leider sieht man in dem video ja ausschließlich fernkampf angriffe darauf einwirken. wie ist es wohl bei meelegegnern?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die brauchen dann ja ewig um bis zur sorc vorzudringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

freu mich auf jeden fall drauf


----------



## Bundesbaer (26. Oktober 2008)

Na ja welche Klasse ich wirklich als erstes spielen werde, entscheide ich erst wenn es genug Infos über alle gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die Sorc sieht schon sehr nett aus, hab sie auch bei D2 gerne gespielt.


----------



## fles (25. November 2008)

sorc ist einfach imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zur zeitverlangsamung: fernkampf klar, dann wärs logisch wenn melee auch langsamer wird
aber logisch ist bei diablo eh relativ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nirvana  ! (28. Februar 2009)

*MUSTAAAFAAAA!!!*


----------



## Vervane (19. März 2009)

wahrscheinlich bewegen sie sich dann langsamer oder schlagen langsamer zu oder er beschränkt sich wirklich nur auf Fernkampfangriffe.


----------



## Meculer (13. Juni 2009)

Vervane schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich bewegen sie sich dann langsamer oder schlagen langsamer zu oder er beschränkt sich wirklich nur auf Fernkampfangriffe.



Das kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Interessant wäre es jetzt herauszufinden folgendes: Im Kampf Barbar (oder andere Melee klasse) gegen Zauberin. Zauberin macht das Feld auf, Barbar rennt rein --> wird langsamer in seiner Bewegung (nehmen wir jetzt mal an). Da die Zauberin selber ja nich davon betroffen ist kann sie ja rausrennen und dann selber reinschiessen auf den Barbar. So. Werden jz die Zauber der Zauberin auch verlangsamt? oder nur gegnerische Zauber? Das wäre mal interessant finde ich. Wenn sie die normale geschindigkeit behielten...naja dann sehe es für den Barbaren in dem Fall, nich sehr gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

mfg Meculer!

PS: Ich werde auf jedenfall Zauberin spielen da ich in Diablo 2 auch schon mit großer Freude diese Klasse gespielt habe.. bzw da heisst sie ja Elementarmagierin auf Deutsch (oder sowas?! ^^)


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Juni 2009)

Dann springt der Barbar einfach aus dem Feld raus ( oder vor dem Feld ab ), und knüppelt fröhlich die Sorc down^^


----------



## Bremgor (14. Juli 2009)

Soweit ich weiß werden auch Nahkämpfer langsamer, sprich schlagen langsamer zu. Ich glaub, das konnte man 2 sek. lang in einem vid. sehen.


----------

